# nice smelling coat spray for between baths...???



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

When we're at the dog park, Tucker plays hard and rolls around a lot in the dirt and on the astro turf. It's a heavily used dog park and very well maintained-- but there's smelly stuff in that dirt and turf! :yuck:

I used to buy a commercial coat spray that smelled nice and I'd use it when grooming my spaniel, Tess, between baths. I thought about getting some more of that but it occurred to me I could probably make some and put it into a spray bottle. Just something that wouldn't hurt the dogs if they licked it but that smelled better than wet dog. 

Has anyone done this? Can you share your recipe?


----------



## maus (Sep 20, 2009)

OutWest said:


> When we're at the dog park, Tucker plays hard and rolls around a lot in the dirt and on the astro turf. It's a heavily used dog park and very well maintained-- but there's smelly stuff in that dirt and turf! :yuck:
> 
> I used to buy a commercial coat spray that smelled nice and I'd use it when grooming my spaniel, Tess, between baths. I thought about getting some more of that but it occurred to me I could probably make some and put it into a spray bottle. Just something that wouldn't hurt the dogs if they licked it but that smelled better than wet dog.
> 
> Has anyone done this? Can you share your recipe?


I've used two parts listerine to two part water. Gets to odors out, be careful not to get it in their eyes


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks. I'll try it.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

If I use listerine on my horse - never used it on Ranger - I always used the amber coloured stuff as opposed to the green. Just a heads up!

If you do want to buy stuff, I love the Earthbath products. They deodorize incredibly well. I was worried it'd be more like 'masking' like some products, but they actually do de-stinkify dogs quite well. They can be a little strong at first, but once they fade away the dog is left smelling quite neutral. I have the Puppy stuff and the Mango tango and love both.

I'm also about to try a new horse spray on Ranger in the next few weeks, if I ever remember to bring it back from the barn. Hopefully it works as well as Earthbath!


----------

